# Sadzīves tehnika >  saratov 2220 saldētava

## janys

Problēma ir tāda saldētava ieslēdzas darbojas dažas sekundes un izslēdzas. Es sapratu ka tur ir divi releji. Kad ielslēzas atskan kliķškis.

----------


## Gints_lv

Visticamāk , ka termoaizsardzība.

----------


## juris90

> Problēma ir tāda saldētava ieslēdzas darbojas dažas sekundes un izslēdzas. Es sapratu ka tur ir divi releji. Kad ielslēzas atskan kliķškis.


 vinjiem ir divi releji viens motora darbināšanai atrodas pie motora, otrs motora ieslegšanai atrodas pie saldetavas, kas reaģe uz temperatūru, pagriez to regulatoru uz bik lielaku, varbut pat vinjam izgaja gāze laukā un vajag meklet jaunu.

----------


## ezis666

1.Paklausies, kurs izslēdz-ja motora relejs, tad kompresors metams.
2.Temp.releju saliec pa taisno, , ja slēdzas ārā, tad kompresors metams.
3.Ja trubas paliek karstas un izslēdzas- kapilārs vai filtrs nosprūdis=> tik vecam neatmaksājas remontēt- metams viss skapis.
4.Ja noraustas un izslēdzas- tinumi bojāti-kompresors metams.
*Kad jauksi ārā, tad no sākuma noknieb pie kapilāra un izlaid gāzi un eļļu*Tos vēlams savākt un utilizēt  ::  tur vismazākā iespēja to visu sejā dabūt *Cimdi un acenes ir ļoti vēlami*.

----------


## Isegrim

> izlaid gāzi un eļļu. Tos vēlams savākt un utilizēt


 Nez kā varētu savākt freonu (lai ozonā caurumi nerastos!) un turklāt vēl pielietot (utilizēt) kaut kur?

----------


## juris90

> izlaid gāzi un eļļu. Tos vēlams savākt un utilizēt
> 
> 
>  Nez kā varētu savākt freonu (lai ozonā caurumi nerastos!) un turklāt vēl pielietot (utilizēt) kaut kur?


 man ar radās šāds jautājums man ir 5litri freona no kompresoriem, kur man vinjus utilizet?

----------


## ansius

http://www.bao.lv/index.php?lang=lv&id=40

----------


## ezis666

> izlaid gāzi un eļļu. Tos vēlams savākt un utilizēt
> 
> 
>  Nez kā varētu savākt freonu (lai ozonā caurumi nerastos!) un turklāt vēl pielietot (utilizēt) kaut kur?


 iegriežas caurulē un vakuumē sistēmu.Vienlaicīgi savāc arī eļļu.

----------

